# <<<Friday Pictures>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Pool pics, we got to swim in the largest residential pool in the world a few weeks ago at my cousins graduation party in El Campo at the Mobley's. 650k gallons, with a 500ft lazy river, 6 slides, and a rope swing. Pretty awesome place! My daughter and her friend.

Couple of custom pieces with antler my buddy Cody does. He's pretty talented. 

Me with my Taco Bell dog at Taco Bell:brew:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Some pics from a private ride at Lone Star Offroad Ranch in Needville. It opens in Sept.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Ran across this sign in Sayre Pa. Have no idea what it means. 








Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Some good ol home grown maters


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Wife n I 20yrs ago yesterday.....a few of grandkids


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My wifes best attempt at getting the cat IN the taxi.  dang cats.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Shooting at 1000 yards. I found the bullet that went into the tube and thru the t-post but didn't go out the back. I thought it was pretty cool to find something I just shot 1/2 a mile away.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Phoenix last month. Pistol shooting with my daughter, and grand-daughters (25 and 14)


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Even though they are a forbidden fruit on a boat I thought this was hilarious.










Sent while typing one handed.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Still working on the abalone themes  I got some Mother of Pearl that I think will be used later as inlay on some bowls or vase.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Faith and Dexter on the beach. One more month before they both go off to college again.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Junior Roller Derby, Austin TX


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Got to watch the soccer game at the Juice Box from the company suite yesterday before the Stros took the field.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My Wife of 32 years, wanted one these the other night, outta my pay grade, 



Fished with **** last Monday, sweet rig


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Let freedom ring!!!!


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

My wife last Saturday on the new deck at Stingaree in Crystal Beach.
My daughter in her pool with beautiful flower garden in Longview, Tx.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Heading out of my office downtown at 11:00 to get back to work on this old beater. .


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

havent posted in awhile, here are some pics from last weekend


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

*Headed out!*

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Those pens are amazing Bill!

TH


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Those pens are amazing Bill!
> 
> TH


 X2... awesome Bill


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Power went out yesterday during a thunder storm. Grandson ran and got his "mergency" light!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lures Bocephus donated for charity auction...


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Check out these beautiful classics from Motor Muster, Dearborn, MI !!!


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I haven't had time to post anything in forever so here is my contribution...

1. My two all stars in Little League coach pitch and minors.
2. Frigates in Port Mansfield.
3. Huge sow with cubs in Saskatchewan from my bear hunt last month.
4. Me and my buddy.
5. One of countless Northern Pike we caught out of the lake behind the lodge.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Wife took this pic for me while she was at the Space Center


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Colorado River Columbus Paddling Trail Last Weekend*

The Colorado River is in great shape right about now!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Flower transplanted from the Farm 3 years ago
Sign in a bathroom at a Tomball restaurant
My Bug-a-salt kill count so far.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

FIRST...and ONLY...'tat' I ever approved of on a girl.....

Pretty raggedy lookin' dawg, though....



Mont said:


> Faith and Dexter on the beach. One more month before they both go off to college again.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Dethatched and Aerated my lawn a lil over a month ago. I'm pretty proud of the progress.

Dethatched.
15 large lawn bags gathered from just the front yard.
Everything cleaned up and aerated.
How it looked yesterday!! Coming along pretty good!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Tortuga said:


> FIRST...and ONLY...'tat' I ever approved of on a girl.....Pretty raggedy lookin' dawg, though....


Yep, it's coming up on 2 years shortly. Hard to believe, honestly.

The dawg took to her like they knew each other all their lives. He's a little on the licky side on top of his rock star stellar looks.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Mont said:


> Yep, it's coming up on 2 years shortly. Hard to believe, honestly.
> 
> The dawg took to her like they knew each other all their lives. He's a little on the licky side on top of his rock star stellar looks.


Is that the dog that someone was giving away here on the 2cool?

Cool pics BTW, I've got 2 of my boys in college and 1 to go.......


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*The Grand Destruction*

Its what I call The Grand Destruction... Last patch of woods gone .. Air, Noise and crime pollutant already in effect.. Next year traffic buzzing 70... Seadrift is looking better all the time..

Ahh, High Wind problem solver for being on the water.............................

. What Grand Destruction ?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

DCAVA said:


> Is that the dog that someone was giving away here on the 2cool?
> 
> Cool pics BTW, I've got 2 of my boys in college and 1 to go.......


yes, he was adopted from right here. She had a dorm mate last year, but will be in her own place this year with just her and Dex. Her new room mate is at least twice as smart as the one she had last year.  She's up in CS for the next 7 years or so.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Mont said:


> Yep, it's coming up on 2 years shortly. Hard to believe, honestly.
> 
> The dawg took to her like they knew each other all their lives. He's a little on the licky side on top of his rock star stellar looks.


I think that dog is a rock star,,congrats on the Aggie, beautiful and smart girl


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Mont said:


> yes, he was adopted from right here. She had a dorm mate last year, but will be in her own place this year with just her and Dex. Her new room mate is at least twice as smart as the one she had last year.  She's up in CS for the next 7 years or so.


Very cool!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> FIRST...and ONLY...'tat' I ever approved of on a girl.....
> 
> Pretty raggedy lookin' dawg, though....
> 
> Words to live by...Good thing Faith got her looks from her Mama! :wink:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My wife and I went fishing on the LLM last Sunday w/one of my best buddies Sergio Freeman and his wife, he caught this trophy skipjack (LOL) on a gulp while drifting the white sands area of the laguna on his 18' Shallow Sport. His no sided SS drafts in crazy shallow water and hole shoots outta 4-5 inches, I was amazed, and need one of those now!! lol

All in all it was a good day, we boxed some good reds and trout......


----------



## nsterns (Nov 17, 2011)

chad said:


> I haven't had time to post anything in forever so here is my contribution...
> 
> 1. My two all stars in Little League coach pitch and minors.
> 2. Frigates in Port Mansfield.
> ...


I see you have a Kryptek jacket on! My good friend Butch Whitting is one of the founders of Kryptek. He used to work with me in Alaska and Kryptek was a dream of his at that time.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

The newest and last of daddy's little princesses. Born 6-26-14 at 8am 

Avery LeAnn
8lbs 10oz


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Another one! Lol. Congrats!!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> The newest and last of daddy's little princesses. Born 6-26-14 at 8am
> 
> Avery LeAnn
> 8lbs 10oz


Congrats!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Congrats Josh.. tell Jamie Lee she done good!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> Another one! Lol. Congrats!!


Yup. Last one. She was supposed to be a boy. Guess it wasn't meant to be. She will do just fine though. :brew:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Hey, no one can say you didn't try.  Congrats! :cheers:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats to you and your wife man get a T.V.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Found this interesting, Mennonites around the southern end of Seneca Lake in New York use these type wheels instead of conventional tires. They are around all mechanized equipment including sub compact tractors








Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome job Josh and Jamie Lee. My daughters B-day!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

This is what road salt does to cars in the north. 








Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

A few recent randoms


----------



## trouthooker (Sep 25, 2009)

bill said:


> Still working on the abalone themes  I got some Mother of Pearl that I think will be used later as inlay on some bowls or vase.


Sweet! Very nice!


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

nsterns said:


> I see you have a Kryptek jacket on! My good friend Butch Whitting is one of the founders of Kryptek. He used to work with me in Alaska and Kryptek was a dream of his at that time.


That's right, and I know Butch as well. I grew up with the other founder Josh Cleghorn. Great Gear!


----------

